# Consider short line railroads for modeling



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Here is a great short line railroad you can model or get ideas from.


----------



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

Yo DJ,
Nice video and a cool idea....I guess one could complicate things later. Thanks for the idea.


----------

